# Rats and honey



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

So I brought my girls home a couple nights ago and I've been doing my best to woo them with the occasional treat and lots of attention. My two youngest are a bit hesitant to run up and grab a solid treat from my hand so I figured I'd try something soft, like honey. I saw this question asked and answered a few times online and the consensus seems to be that a little honey is okay for rats. I put a little dab in the palm of my hand and they came for it like clockwork! I just thought I'd ask if you guys have offered honey as a treat for your rats, and if there's anything I should be wary of besides offering too much at once.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

You can get away with more than a dab! Honey is really good for them it helps their sinuses so if they have a sneeze honey helps clear it up. I usually give them about a teaspoon full of honey each probably about once a week. They lick it off my finger and they also take their medicine with it xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Two of my girls absolutely love it, the other two avoid it like the plague! From what I hear, rats tend to dislike anything sticky, and the two that dislike honey accidentally stuck their paws into it and freaked out. That aside, honey is supposed to have some great health benefits, for both rats and people.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

I get it in the comb too so it has the wax...the rats expect me to share...or else


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Is this clear or not-clear honey? Just curious...

I've given my rats clear runny honey on my finger once...they seemed to like it, but it was too sticky for me to want to it anymore than that one time!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Any honey will do runny us easy to mix medicine in 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Sometimes I mix it into a saucer of water or almond milk and they drink it- just as a once-in-a-while treat.


----------



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad to hear it - my girls can't get enough of the stuff!


----------

